# Brainbets



## brainbets (Sep 3, 2012)

Game: Legia - Podbeskidzie
Time: 18:30 Cet
Tip: Legia (-0.5)
Odd: 1.30

Game: Osters - Varnamo
Time: 19:20
Tip: Osters (-0.5)
Odd: 1.30

EDIT: No advertising here


----------



## brainbets (Sep 3, 2012)

Game: Racing Club - San Martin S.J.
Time: 01:30
Tip: Racing Club
Odd: 1.73


----------



## brainbets (Sep 4, 2012)

Game: Atletico-PR - Boa
Time: 20:00 Cet
Tip: Atletico-PR
Odd: 1.60


----------



## brainbets (Sep 5, 2012)

Game: Cruzeiro - Botafogo
Time:03:00
Tip:1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.85


----------



## brainbets (Sep 6, 2012)

Game: Russia U21 - Poland U21
Time:16:00 Cet
Tip: (-1)
Odd: 1.84


----------



## brainbets (Sep 7, 2012)

Game: Wales - Belgium
Time: 20:45 Cet
Tip: 2(-0.5)
Odd: 1.82

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 8, 2012)

Game: Cotitiba - Flamengo
Time: 23:00 Cet
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.81

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 9, 2012)

Game: Santos - Sao Paulo
Time: 21:00
Tip: Over 2.5
Odd: 1.92

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 10, 2012)

Game: Sonnenhof Großaspach - Kassel
Time: 19:00
Tip: Kassel (+0.5)
Odd: 2.00

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 11, 2012)

Game: Bulgaria - Armenia
Time: 20:00 Cet
Tip: Bulgaria (-0.75)
Odd: 1.90

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 12, 2012)

Game: Alcoyano - Tenerife
Time: 20:45 CET
Tip: Tenerife
Odd: 1.84

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 13, 2012)

Game: Gremio - Nautico
Time: 02:00 Cet
Tip: Gremio 1 HT
Odd : 1.80

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 14, 2012)

Game: Zenit - Terek
Time: 18:00 Cet
Tip: 1(-1.5)
Odd: 1.93

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 15, 2012)

Game: Fulham - West Brom
Time: 16:00 Cet
Tip: Fulham (-0.5)
Odd: 2.08

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 16, 2012)

Game: Radnicki 1923 - Crvena Zvezda
Time: 16:00 Cet
Tip: Zvezda (-0.75)
Odd: 1.70

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 17, 2012)

Game: Buftea - Studentesc
League: Romania Division2/Seria A
Time: 16:00 Cet
Tip: 2
Odd : 1.72

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 18, 2012)

Game: Metz - Epinal
Time: 20:30 Cet
Tip: 1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.60

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 19, 2012)

Game: Swinoujscie - GKS Katowice
League: Poland 1
Time: 16:30 Cet
Tip: 1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.65

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 19, 2012)

Game: Puerto Rico - LA Galaxy
League: CONCACAF Champions League
Time: 02:00 Cet
Tip: 2(-0.5)
Odd: 1.65

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 20, 2012)

Game: Yound Boys - Liverpool
Time: 19:00 Cet
Tip : Young Boys (+0.25)
Odd: 1.70

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 21, 2012)

Game: Salthill - Limerick
League: Ireland
Time: 20:45 Cet
Tip: 2(-1.5)
Odd: 1.63

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 22, 2012)

Game: Barnet - Rotherham
Time:16:00 Cet
Tip: 2(-0.5)
Odd: 1.60

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 22, 2012)

Game: Mouscron - Roeselare
League: Belgium 2
Time:20:00 Cet
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.72

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 24, 2012)

Game: Aalborg - Esbjerg
Time: 19:00 Cet
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.72

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Sep 25, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Orlando Pirates - Ajax Cape Town
Time: 19:30 Cet
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd:1.85

Game: Livorno - Cittadella
Time:20:45 Cet
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.95


----------



## brainbets (Sep 26, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: JJK Jyväskylä - Inter Turku
Time: 17:30 Cet
Tip: 2(-0.5)
Odd: 1.90

Game: Napoli - Lazio
Time: 20:45 Cet
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.91


----------



## brainbets (Sep 27, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Moldova U17 - Serbia U17
Time: 16:30 Cet
Tip: 2(-2)
Odd: 1.80


----------



## brainbets (Sep 28, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game:Rosenborg - Haugesund
Time: 19:00 Cet
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.60


----------



## brainbets (Sep 29, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Bursaspor - Gazientepspor
Time:16:00 Cet
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.68


----------



## brainbets (Sep 30, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Lazio - Siena
Time:15:00 Cet
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.61

Game: Notodden - Kongsvinger
League: Norway 2
Time:18:00 Cet
Tip: 2
Odd: 1.88


----------



## brainbets (Oct 1, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Jablonec - Dukla Prague
Time: 19:00 Cet
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.70


----------



## brainbets (Oct 2, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Brighton - Ipswich
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.71

Game:Swindon - Colchester
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.57


----------



## brainbets (Oct 3, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Middlesbrough - Derby
Time:20:45 CET
Tip: 2
Odd: 3.20


----------



## brainbets (Oct 4, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Metalist - Rapid W.
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.70

Game: AIK - Dnipro
Tip: 2
Odd: 2.15


----------



## brainbets (Oct 5, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: St Etienne - Nancy
Time: 20:45 Cet
Tip: 1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.78


----------



## brainbets (Oct 6, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Schalke - Wolfsburg
Time:15:00 Cet
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.62

Game: Montpellier - Evian TG
Time: 17:00 Cet
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.70


----------



## brainbets (Oct 7, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Twente - AZ
Time:16:30 Cet
Tip: 1
Odd:1.68

Game: Fenerbahce - Besiktas
Time:18:00 Cet
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.91


----------



## brainbets (Oct 10, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Ferencvarosi - Szolniki
League:Hungary Cup
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd:1.70


----------



## brainbets (Oct 14, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Sao Paulo - Figuereinse
Time:21:00 Cet
Tip: 1(-1.5)
Odd:1.95


----------



## brainbets (Oct 15, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Port Vale - Oxford Utd
Tip: 1
Odd:1.83


----------



## brainbets (Oct 16, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Faroe Islands - Ireland
Time: 20:00 cet
Tip: 2(-1.5)
Odd: 2.20


----------



## brainbets (Oct 17, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Union Tamuco - Iberia
League:Chilean Cup
Time: 01:00 Cet
Tip:1
Odd: 1.65


----------



## brainbets (Oct 18, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Sao Paulo - Atletico GO
Time: 02:00 Cet
Tip: 1(-1.5)
Odd: 1.85


----------



## brainbets (Oct 19, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Nordsjaeland - Silkeborg
Time:18:30 Cet
Tip: 1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.67


----------



## brainbets (Oct 20, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Norwich - Arsenal
Tip: 2(-0.75)
Odd: 1.67


----------



## brainbets (Oct 21, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Eskisehirspor - Kardemir
League:Turkey
Time:15:00 Cet
Tip:1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.77

Game: Atromitos - Levadiakos
League:Greece
Time: 17:15 Cet
Tip:1(-0.5)
Odd:1.75


----------



## brainbets (Oct 22, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Coleraine - Linfield
League: Northern Ireland
Tip: 1(+0.25)
Odd: 1.70


----------



## brainbets (Oct 23, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game:Galatasaray - CFR Cluj
Tip: 1(-0.75)
Odd:1.70


----------



## brainbets (Oct 24, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: D.Zagreb - PSG
Tip:2(-0.75)
Odd: 1.75

Game: Porto - Dinamo Kiev
Tip:1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.65


----------



## brainbets (Oct 25, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Rapid Vienna - Leverkusen
Time:19:00 Cet
Tip: 2(-0.75)
Odd:1.78


----------



## brainbets (Oct 26, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Livorno - Cesena
Tip:1
Odd: 1.70


----------



## brainbets (Oct 27, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game:Brentford - Hartlepool
League:England 1
Tip:1(-0.75)
Odd:1.65

Game:Chernomorets Burgas - Ludogorets
League:Bulgaria
Tip:2(-0.75)
Odd: 1.67


----------



## brainbets (Oct 28, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game:Roma-Udinese
Tip:1(-0.75)
Odd:1.65


----------



## brainbets (Oct 29, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Sheffield Utd - Portsmouth
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.72


----------



## brainbets (Oct 30, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Varese - Vicenza
Tip:1
Odd: 1.70


----------



## brainbets (Oct 31, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game:Lokeren - Beveren
Tip:1(-0.75)
Odd:1.61

Game:Inter - Sampdoria
Tip:1(-0.75)
Odd:1.64


----------



## brainbets (Nov 1, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Malmo FF - Orebro
League:Sweden
Tip:1(-1.75)
Odd:1.83


----------



## brainbets (Nov 2, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Augsburg (am)-Bayern (am)
League:Regionalliga Bayern
Tip:2
Odd:1.75


----------



## brainbets (Nov 4, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Panathinaikos - AEK
Tip:1(-0.75)
Odd:1.80


----------



## brainbets (Nov 5, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Aris - Veria
Tip:1
Odd:2.17


----------



## brainbets (Nov 6, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Olympiakos - Montpellier
Tip:1
Odd:2.06


----------



## brainbets (Nov 7, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Lyon W - Krasnogorsk W
League:Champions League Women
Time:18:00 Cet
Tip:1(-6)
Odd:1.80


----------



## brainbets (Nov 8, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game:Napoli - Dnipro
Tip:1
Odd:1.75

Game:Tottenham - Maribor
Tip:1(-1.5)
Odd:1.83


----------



## brainbets (Nov 9, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game:Unterhaching - Babelsberg
League:Germany 3
Tip:1(-0.75)
Odd:1.70


----------



## brainbets (Nov 17, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game:Cercle Brugge - Genk
Tip:2
Odd:2.30


----------



## brainbets (Nov 19, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game:Maccabi Haifa - Bnei Sakhnin
Tip:1(-0.75)
Odd:1.70


----------



## brainbets (Dec 16, 2012)

bainbets.com

Game: PSG - Lyon
Tip:Over 2.5
Odd: 1.86

Game: Valencia - Rayo
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.65

Regards


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 18, 2012)

Cool thing you are doing this one, but hey, don't you have newer posts?? I Noticed that you're not posting anymore.


----------



## brainbets (Dec 18, 2012)

brainbets.com

Game: Karlsruher - Freiburg
Tip: Over2.5
Odd:1.80


----------



## brainbets (Jan 5, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game:Lazio - Cagliari
Time:20:45 Cet
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd:1.90


----------



## brainbets (Jan 6, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Atromitos - Kerkyra
Time:16:15 Cet
Tip: 1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.65


----------



## brainbets (Jan 7, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Cheltenham - Everton
Tip:2 HT
Odd: 1.70


----------



## brainbets (Jan 8, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Weston - Bath City
League: England Conference South
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.80


----------



## brainbets (Jan 9, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Panathinaikos-Platanias
League: Greece Cup
Tip: 1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.65


----------



## brainbets (Jan 10, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: PAS Giannina - Fostiras
League: Greece Cup
Tip: 1(HT)
Odd: 1.75


----------



## brainbets (Jan 11, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Lens - Arles
League: France 2
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.85


----------



## brainbets (Jan 12, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Rotheram - Barnet
Time: 16:00 Cet
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.80

Game: Killymoon - Glentoran
League: N. Ireland Cup
Time: 16:00 Cet
Tip: 2(-2)
Odd: 1.80


----------



## brainbets (Jan 13, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Perugia - Barletta
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.79

Game: PAOK - Atromitos
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.81


----------



## brainbets (Jan 14, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Kerkyra - Asteras T.
League: Greece
Tip: 2
Odd: 2.30


----------



## brainbets (Jan 15, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Cambridge Utd - Nuneaton
League: England Conf.
Tip: 1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.70


----------



## brainbets (Jan 18, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Sporting CP - Beira Mar
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.70


----------



## brainbets (Jan 19, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Newcastle - Reading
Tip: 1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.83

Game: Toulouse - Nancy
Tip: 1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.85


----------



## brainbets (Jan 20, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Roma - Inter
Tip: 1
Odd :1.90


----------



## brainbets (Jan 21, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Moreirense - Benfica
Tip: 2(-1.75)
Odd: 1.90


----------



## brainbets (Jan 22, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Aston Villa - Bradford
Tip: 1(-1.5)
Odd: 2.00


----------



## brainbets (Jan 23, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Sao Paulo - Bolivar
League: Copa Libertadores
Tip: 1(-2.5)
Odd: 2.20


----------



## brainbets (Jan 24, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: PAOK - Kallithea
Tip: 1(-1.5)
Odd: 1.62


----------



## brainbets (Jan 25, 2013)

branbets.com

Game: Shakhtar - Goteborg
League: Friendly
Tip: 1(-1.5)
Odd: 1.90


----------



## brainbets (Jan 26, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Elche - Hercules
Tip: Over 2.5
Odd: 2.10


----------



## brainbets (Jan 27, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: PAOK - Xanthi
Tip:1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.63

Game: Galatasaray - Besiktas
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.80


----------



## brainbets (Jan 28, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: CSKA Moscow - Stromsgodset
League: Copa del sol
Tip: 1(-1.75)
Odd: 1.84

Game: Adanaspor As - Ankaragucu
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.60


----------



## brainbets (Apr 7, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Ponte Preta - Palmeiras 
League: Brasil Paulista 
Time: 21:00 Cet 
Tip: 1 
Odd: 1.90 

Game: Botafogo SP - Sao Paulo 
League: Brasil Paulista 
Time: 23:30 Cet 
Tip: 1(+0.5) 
Odd: 1.75


----------



## brainbets (Apr 8, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Orebro - Vernamo
League: Sweden 1
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.83


----------



## brainbets (Apr 11, 2013)

brainbets.com

Game: Haras El Hodood - Wadi Degla
League: Egypt
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.80


----------



## brainbets (Jul 1, 2013)

Game: Sparta Pregue - Kecskemeti 
League: Friendly 
Tip: 1(-1) 
Odd:1.80


----------



## brainbets (Aug 1, 2013)

Game: Manchester City - Bayern Munich
Time:20:30 Cet
Tip: 1(+1)
Odd: 1.84

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Aug 3, 2013)

FREE TIP FOR 03.08

Game: Burnley - Bolton
Time: 13:15 Cet
Tip: Bolton (0)
Odd : 1.80

MY RECORDS:
2 Wins
1 Draw
1 Lost


----------



## brainbets (Aug 4, 2013)

FREE TIP FOR 04.08

Game: Bruxelles - Geel
Time: 15:00 Cet
Tip: Geel (+0.5)
Odd : 1.80

MY RECORDS:
2 Wins
2 Draw
1 Lost


----------



## brainbets (Aug 5, 2013)

Lokomotiv Moscow - Krasnodar

Lokomotiv Moscow to win at 1.85 @bet365

Lokomotiv Moscow did a really good last game but they lost with a lucky goal in the 82 minute against CSKA Moscow. Their front line did a great press against them and I thin it'll work against Krasnodar. Lokomotiv plays with long balls and expect to make problems to Krasnodars deffence line.

Krasnodar's deffence wasn't very creative in the past game despite that they managed to score 2 goals because they came from opponent's mistake. I expect their deffence to have big problems facing Lokomotiv Moscow today.

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster

*brainbets.com*


----------



## brainbets (Aug 6, 2013)

Varese - Catania

Varese (+0.25) @1.85

http://brainbets.com/


----------



## brainbets (Aug 7, 2013)

Legia - Molde

Definitely one of the most interesting games for today. Legia showed not so good first half game but they did a really good second half in the previous game. With this result Legia holds the advantage now but their deffence was very weak in the previous game. Also, their main keeper had some problems in the training today and it'll be decided in the last minute whether to play or not. Molde started really good and if they start the same way today it'll be a great game. They had grat chances in the last game but had no luck at all. As we said Legia has some problems in deffence and I am pretty sure that Molde will score today. I'll give 3 tips for this game and they are:

BTTS - @1.83 at Bet365
Legia to win - @1.73 at Pinnacle
Over 2.5 - @1.95 at Bet365

http://brainbets.com/


----------



## brainbets (Aug 8, 2013)

Malmo - Swansea

Swansea to win at @1.85

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Aug 12, 2013)

Fredrikstad - Vard

Vard (+1.25) at @1.85

Brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Aug 13, 2013)

Salzburg - Al Nasr

Over 2.5 at @1.70

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Aug 15, 2013)

Syria - Jordan

Jordan to win at @2.20

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Aug 16, 2013)

Derry City v Drogheda United

Over 2.5 at @1.83

Brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Oct 23, 2013)

Bayern Munchen - Plzem

1(-2.75) - Odd 1.80

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Oct 24, 2013)

Salzburg - St. Liege

Over 2,75 - Odd 1.70

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Oct 25, 2013)

Vaslui - Univ. Cluj

1(half time) - Odd 1.90

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Oct 26, 2013)

Eupen - Vise

Belgium 2

1(-1.75) - Odd 1.90

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Oct 27, 2013)

Cyprus: Paralimni - Ermin

2(-1) - Odd: 1.85

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Oct 28, 2013)

England North Div1: Curson Ashton - Padiham

1(-1.75) - Odd 1.80

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Oct 29, 2013)

Wisla - Widzew Lods

1(-0.75) - Odd 1.70

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Oct 30, 2013)

Levadiakos - Magoulas

1(-1) - Odd: 1.72

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Oct 30, 2013)

Valencia - Almeria

Valencia to win at odds of 1.45

Tipster: brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Nov 3, 2013)

Argentina: Quilmes - Velez

Tip 1 - Odd: 2.40

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Nov 4, 2013)

Tottenham U21 - Reading U21

Tip 1(-1.25) - Odd 1.80

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Nov 5, 2013)

Champ.League youth: Real Sociedad U19 - Man.United U19

1(-0.75) - Odd:1.70

Copenhagen U19 - Galatasaray U19

1 (-0.5) - Odd: 1.80

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Nov 6, 2013)

Estonia: Tammeka Tartu - Kuressaare

Tip 1(-1) - Odd: 1.80

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Nov 7, 2013)

Russia Division 2 South:

1.Chernomorets - Maykop

Tip: Over 2.5 - Odd 1.80

2. Volgar - Volgograd

Tip: Over 2.5 - Odd 1.80

Tipster: Brainbets free soccer tipster


----------



## brainbets (Nov 8, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

Willem II - Almere City - 1(-1) @1,50

WE'VE POSTED ONE MORE TIP IN OUR WEBSITE. IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT, PLEASE GO TO* BRAINBETS.COM* AND CLICK ON "FREE TIPS"!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 9, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

Partizan - donji Srem - 1(-1.5) @1,55

WE'VE POSTED ONE MORE TIP IN OUR WEBSITE. IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT, PLEASE GO TO BRAINBETS.COM AND CLICK ON "FREE TIPS"!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 10, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

Valencia- Valladolid - 1(-0.75) @1,55

WE'VE POSTED ONE MORE TIP IN OUR WEBSITE. IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT, PLEASE GO TO BRAINBETS.COM AND CLICK ON "FREE TIPS"!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 11, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

Orduspor - Gaziantep BB - 1(-0.75) @1,75

WE'VE POSTED ONE MORE TIP IN OUR WEBSITE. IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT, PLEASE GO TO BRAINBETS.COM AND CLICK ON "FREE TIPS"!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 13, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

Deportivo Capiata - Cerro Porteno FF (Paraguay) 2(0) @4.00

WE'VE POSTED ONE MORE TIP IN OUR WEBSITE. IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT, PLEASE GO TO BRAINBETS.COM AND CLICK ON "FREE TIPS"!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 14, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

Italy U21 - N.Ireland U21 1(-2) @1.70

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 15, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

UAE - Hong Kong 1(-2.50) @1.80

WE'VE POSTED ONE MORE TIP IN OUR WEBSITE. IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT, PLEASE GO TO BRAINBETS.COM AND CLICK ON "FREE TIPS"!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 16, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

De Graafschap - Achilles 1(-1.5) @1.80

WE'VE POSTED ONE MORE TIP IN OUR WEBSITE. IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT, PLEASE GO TO BRAINBETS.COM AND CLICK ON "FREE TIPS"!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 17, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

Herediano - Limon (Costa Rica) 1(-1) @1.5

WE'VE POSTED ONE MORE TIP IN OUR WEBSITE. IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT, PLEASE GO TO BRAINBETS.COM AND CLICK ON "FREE TIPS"!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 18, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

AIK - Assiriska (Friendly) Over 3.5 @1.9

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 19, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

Kuwait - Thailand 1(-1.75) @1.80

WE'VE POSTED ONE MORE TIP IN OUR WEBSITE. IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT, PLEASE GO TO BRAINBETS.COM AND CLICK ON "FREE TIPS"!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 21, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

Nacional - Itagui (Colombia) 1(-0.5) @1.5

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 22, 2013)

SUPER SINGLE FOR TODAY:

Willem II - Jong Twente (Holland 2) 1(-1) @1.5

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Nov 23, 2013)

England Southern Premier League

Chesham Utd - Totton 1(-2) Odd: 1.80

GOOD LUCK !!!

for more free tips visit our facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/ !!

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Nov 24, 2013)

Greece

PAOK - Aris 1(-1.5) Odd: 1.85

GOOD LUCK !!!

for more free tips visit our facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/ !!

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Nov 25, 2013)

Israel

Hapoel Beer Sheva - Ramat H. 1(-1.5) Odd: 1.85

GOOD LUCK !!!

for more free tips visit our facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/ !!

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Nov 26, 2013)

Champions League

Borussia Dortmund - Napoli Home team over 1.5 goals Odd: 1.55

GOOD LUCK !!!

for more free tips visit our facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/ !!

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Nov 28, 2013)

Europa League

Genk - Dinamo Kiev Tip: Over 2.5 Odd: 1.85

GOOD LUCK !!!

for more free tips visit our facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/ !!

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Dec 3, 2013)

Poland

Gornik Z. - Lodz Tip: 1(half time) Odd: 1.90

GOOD LUCK !!!

for more free tips visit our facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/ !!

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Dec 4, 2013)

Turkey Cup

Fenerbahce - Fethiyespor

Tip: 1(-1.75) Odd: 1.70

Italy Cup

Inter - Trapani

Tip: 1(-1.75) Odd: 1.70

GOOD LUCK !!!

for more free tips visit our facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/ !!

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Dec 5, 2013)

Turkey Cup

Bucaspor - Besiktas

Besiktas without the most of the first team players for that game !!!!

Bucaspor +0.5 Odd: 3.10
Bucaspor +1 Odd: 2.50
Bucaspor +1.5 Odd: 1.80 (the most safe bet) !!!

Greece Cup

Panathinaikos - Iraklis

Panathinaikos will rest 6 first tema players !!!

Iraklis +2 Odd: 1.90

GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## brainbets (Dec 6, 2013)

Zenit - Ural
Zenit to win at HT at @1.50

GOOD LUCK !!!

For more free tips and challenges visit our facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/ !!!

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Dec 20, 2013)

Game: Setubal - Benfica 
Tip: 2(-1.5) 
Odd: 2.10GOOD LUCK !!!

For more free tips and challenges visit our facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/ !!!

brainbets.com


----------



## brainbets (Jan 18, 2014)

*Game: Panionios - PAOK 
League: Greece 
Tip: 2(-0.75) 
Odd :1.70 

GOOD LUCK !!!

brainbets.com*


----------



## brainbets (Jan 31, 2014)

Day: 31.01.2013
Game: St. Petersburg U21 - Lithuania U21
Tip: St. Petersburg U21 (-1) Asian handicap
Odd: 1.70
Bookmaker: SBOBET

More free tips will be added later in our website. You can check them by clicking on the following ling: BrainBets

Our facebook group is getting bigger and bigger. Today will be released a super single absoulutely for free. To check the super single get in our facebook group to the following link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?fref=ts


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Feb 1, 2014)

Guys, that's what I really like for today:

Day: 01.02.2014
Country: Cyprus
Game: APOEL - Ermis
Tip: APOEL (-0.5)
Odd: 1.50

Another great game is posted in our website (section - free tips) - www.brainbets.com
Also, if you want to get more free tips and accumulators, follow us in facebook. The group is called: "Brainbets.com free soccer tips". Here is a link to it: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2395...ref=ts&fref=ts

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys,



Our tip for today is very carefully analyzed. Here it is:



Juventus - Inter

Over 2.5 goals



Get ot it faster because the odds are dropping very fast!



For more free tips visit our website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Do not forget to get in our facebook group. Here is a link to it: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?ref=ts&fref=ts



GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

The first free tip for today is ready:

Beitar Jerusalim - Hapoel Akko
Beitar Jerusalim (0)

As ususal the odds of all our tips that we provide drops very fast because of the great auditory that visits our website. If you want to bet on it do it faster because we expect the odds to continue dropping.

Later on we'll provide more free tips. To see it you have to visit our website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Do not forget to get in our facebook group. There we post some free tips that cannot be seen in our website! Here is a link to it: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?fref=ts

GOOD LUCK


----------



## brainbets (Feb 4, 2014)

Morning guys,

Yesterday was a great and very profitable day for all our followers. Both free tips in our website landed and Atalanta brought us a late winner. Yesterday we SMASHED the bookies with our 2 paid tips which you can see here: http://brainbets.com/records.php- both very easy winners and starting a new sutunning winning streak. Hope to have a day like yesterday and continue our winning seria. 

The first tip for today is already posted in our website: http://www.brainbets.com/ and it is:

Time: 12:30
Country: International
Match: Singapore - Jordan
Tip: Jordan (-0.5)
Odd: 1.60

*LATER ON WE'LL POST ANOTHER FREE TIP BUT ONLY IN OUR WEBSITE, SO CHECK THERE FOR UPDATES!*

Don't forget to join us in facebook. Here is a link to our group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?fref=ts

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## brainbets (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi guys, hereare the free tips for today

Game: PENANG - SPA FC
Time: 14:45
Tip: 2(+2)
Odd: 1.60
Bookmaker: Bet365

Game: COSSTA RICA - ENGLAND
Time: 18:00
Tip: 2(-0.5)
Odd: 1.70
Bookmaker: Bet365

Wish you good luck with your bets today

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/
Free facebook group for more free tips: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi guys, hereare the free tips for today

Game: Bosnia - Iran
Time: 18:00
Tip: Over 2.5
Odd: 2.10
Bookmaker: Bet365

Game: Argentina - Nigeria
Time: 18:00
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.83
Bookmaker: Bet365

Wish you good luck with your bets today

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/
Free facebook group for more free tips: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi guys, hereare the free tips for today

Game: Germany - USA
Time: 18:00
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.70       
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Free facebook group for more free tips:https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi guys, hereare the free tips for today

Game: Shelbourne - Wexford Youths   
Time: 21:00
Tip: 2(-0.5)
Odd: 3.90           
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Free facebook group for more free tips: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: France - Nigeria
Time: 18:00
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.50   
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Free facebook group for more free tips: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Belgium - USA
Time: 22:00
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 2.05   
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Free facebook group for more free tips: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

TENIS TIP
Game: BOUCHARD E - KERBER A.
Time: 14:00
Tip: BOUCHARD E TO WIN / OVER 22.5
Odd: 2.00 / 1.90   
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Free facebook group for more free tips: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Argentina - Belgium
Time: 18:00
Tip: Under 2.5
Odd: 1.90   
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Free facebook group for more free tips: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Al Ahly - Smouha
Time: 21:30
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.90   
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Free facebook group for more free tips: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: CSKA MOSCOW - UFA
Time: 17:00
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.80   
Bookmaker: Bet365

ATTENTION!!!
OUR PAID TIP FOR TODAY IS POSTED IN THE TABLE ON THE FRONT PAGE OF OUR WEBSITE ABOSULUTELY FOR FREE!!! VISIT US TO CHECK IT.

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Free facebook group for more free tips: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Red Bull Salzburg - Ingolstadt 04
Time: 19:00
Tip: 1(-0.75)
Odd: 1.85   
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Free facebook group for more free tips: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Steaua - Stromsgodset   
Time: 19:30
Tip: Over 2.5
Odd: 2.05   
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Free facebook group for more free tips: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Sarajevo - Haugesund  
Time: 21:00  
Tip:  1(-0.5)
Odd:  1.75  
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

Free facebook group for more free tips: https://www.facebook.com/groups/239553772876762/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## brainbets (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Lech Poznan - Wisla Krakow
Time: 18:00 
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.85 
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/


----------



## brainbets (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Hamburger - Akhisar   
Time: 18:30 
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.50 
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

FOR MORE FREE TIPS, LIVE BETS AND ACCUMULATORS, PLEASE LIKE OUR FACEBOOK GROUP BY FOLLOWING THE LINK: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Brainbets/1458601674394554?fref=ts 

SINCE START WE STARTED WE HAVE 4 WINNING AND 1 LOOSING TIP.


----------



## brainbets (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Lille - Grasshopper   
Time: 20:30 
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.40 
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

FOR MORE FREE TIPS, LIVE BETS AND ACCUMULATORS, PLEASE LIKE OUR FACEBOOK GROUP BY FOLLOWING THE LINK: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Brainbets/1458601674394554?fref=ts

SINCE START WE STARTED WE HAVE 6 WINNING AND 1 LOOSING TIP.


----------



## brainbets (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Zulte Waregem - Club Brugge
Time: 20:00 
Tip: Over 2.5 goals
Odd: 1.90
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

FOR MORE FREE TIPS, LIVE BETS AND ACCUMULATORS, PLEASE LIKE OUR FACEBOOK GROUP BY FOLLOWING THE LINK: https://www.facebook.com/brainbetsfree

GREAT WINNING PERCENTAGE IN LIVE TIPS - HIGHER THAN 80% !!!


----------



## brainbets (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Carlisle - Derby 
Time: 20:45
Tip: 1(+1)
Odd: 1.80
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

FOR MORE FREE TIPS, LIVE BETS AND ACCUMULATORS, PLEASE LIKE OUR FACEBOOK GROUP BY FOLLOWING THE LINK: https://www.facebook.com/brainbetsfree

GREAT WINNING PERCENTAGE IN LIVE TIPS - HIGHER THAN 80% !!!


----------



## brainbets (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: TPS - Honka
Time: 17:30
Tip: 2(+0.25)
Odd: 1.99
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

FOR MORE FREE TIPS, LIVE BETS AND ACCUMULATORS, PLEASE LIKE OUR FACEBOOK GROUP BY FOLLOWING THE LINK: https://www.facebook.com/brainbetsfree

GREAT WINNING PERCENTAGE IN LIVE TIPS - HIGHER THAN 80% !!!


----------



## brainbets (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: NSA Women - Cluj Women
Time: 17:00
Tip: 2(-0.5)
Odd: 1.40
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

FOR MORE FREE TIPS, LIVE BETS AND ACCUMULATORS, PLEASE LIKE OUR FACEBOOK GROUP BY FOLLOWING THE LINK: https://www.facebook.com/brainbetsfree

GREAT WINNING PERCENTAGE IN LIVE TIPS - HIGHER THAN 80% !!!


----------



## brainbets (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Belshina - Soligorsk
Time: 17:00
Tip: 1(+1)
Odd: 1.70
Bookmaker: Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

FOR MORE FREE TIPS, LIVE BETS AND ACCUMULATORS, PLEASE LIKE OUR FACEBOOK GROUP BY FOLLOWING THE LINK: https://www.facebook.com/brainbetsfree

GREAT WINNING PERCENTAGE IN LIVE TIPS - HIGHER THAN 80% !!!


----------



## brainbets (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: West Ham - Tottenham
Time: 16:00
Tip: Over 2.5
Odd: 2.00
Bookmaker Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

FOR MORE FREE TIPS, LIVE BETS AND ACCUMULATORS, PLEASE LIKE OUR FACEBOOK GROUP BY FOLLOWING THE LINK: https://www.facebook.com/brainbetsfree

GREAT WINNING PERCENTAGE IN LIVE TIPS - HIGHER THAN 80% !!!


----------



## brainbets (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi guys, here are the free tips for today

Game: Dynamo Dresden - Schalke 04   
Time: 20:30
Tip: BTTS
Odd: 1.65
okmaker Bet365

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it.

Website: http://www.brainbets.com/

FOR MORE FREE TIPS, LIVE BETS AND ACCUMULATORS, PLEASE LIKE OUR FACEBOOK GROUP BY FOLLOWING THE LINK: https://www.facebook.com/brainbetsfree

GREAT WINNING PERCENTAGE IN LIVE TIPS - HIGHER THAN 80% !!!


----------

